# Please insert the Compact Disc labeled 'Windows XP Professional CD-ROM'



## XXXXX (Nov 10, 2009)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL SERVICE PACK 3 said:


> Insert Disk
> 
> Please insert the Compact Disc labeled 'Windows XP Professional CD-ROM' into your CD-ROM drive (D and then click OK.
> 
> You can also click OK if you want files to be copied from an alternate location, such as a floppy disk or a network server.




Lost the CD. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What exactly are you trying to do? You could always borrow the CD from a friend.


----------



## XXXXX (Nov 10, 2009)

Coolfreak said:


> What exactly are you trying to do? You could always borrow the CD from a friend.


Trying to install Japanese. If I had friends I wouldn't be asking here.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

If you have an OEM computer, there is likely an i386 folder, usually C:\i386. Should have some 4000-7000 items in it, and some folders, particularly the LANG folder. You can point to the i386 folder if present.

If not, you'll need to get a hold of an XP CD so Windows Setup can get the files it needs to install.


----------



## XXXXX (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks! I don't have an OEM computer or i386 folder in the directory C:\i386. Running a search for i386 on my computer the closest match I could find was the directory C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles that has 2,949 Files and the Lang folder in it but when I select that directory the Insert Disk prompt won't accept it. And I can't find the CD.

The Insert Disk prompt doesn't accept the directory because it says it can't find the file named app932.fon that I don't have on my computer using search to find it.

I had it on my computer before because I downloaded it from somewhere but I got hacked and I can't find it the same place I found it before and can't seem to find the right keyword combination on Google.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

There are places to download the file. A simple google search brought back some results. Although, I wouldn't advise downloading it. It's more than likely full of malware which could potentially make your PC problems worse. The option is yours.

Another thing to mention, since this is a language pack problem, I am assuming you are going to need more than just that one file. So it would be a long road ahead if you were to download each file one by one.

The option is yours though. Let us know!

Take it easy,

-Coolfreak


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Oddly enough a similar question came up on another forum a couple of days ago, so I happen to have a list of files that get installed when checking the following boxes in Regional and Language Options:
Checking *Install files for complex script and right-to-left languages (including Thai)* adds 200 files in 5 different folders. 37 of those are copies installed into the dllcache folder
Checking *Install files for East Asian Languages* adds 232 files in 20 different folders. 59 of those are copies installed in the dllcache folder.

I didn't check to see what files are installed if adding Code page conversion tables, or if any additional files are required when adding a keyboard.

If there is another system handy that already has these options installed, and is the same service pack level as yours, you could copy these files onto a CD or flash drive, and point to it.
This list might not list everything, as I may have had some files already installed. It was generated on an XP Pro SP2 system with no post SP2 updates installed.

East Asian Files:
*C:\WINDOWS\Fonts*
app932.fon
app936.fon
app949.fon
app950.fon
batang.ttc
c8514fix.fon
c8514oem.fon
c8514sys.fon
cvgafix.fon
cvgasys.fon
gulim.ttc
h8514fix.fon
h8514oem.fon
h8514sys.fon
hvgafix.fon
hvgasys.fon
j8514fix.fon
j8514oem.fon
j8514sys.fon
jsmalle.fon
jsmallf.fon
jvgafix.fon
jvgasys.fon
mingliu.ttc
msgothic.ttc
msmincho.ttc
s8514fix.fon
s8514oem.fon
s8514sys.fon
SET93.tmp
SETDB.tmp
simhei.ttf
simsun.ttc
svgafix.fon
svgasys.fon
vga932.fon
vga936.fon
vga949.fon
vga950.fon
*C:\WINDOWS\Help*
agt0404.hlp
agt0411.hlp
agt0412.hlp
agt0804.hlp
PINTLPAD.CHM
PINTLPAE.CHM
wingb.chm
winime.chm
winpy.chm
winsp.chm
winzm.chm
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\CHTIME\Applets*
CHTAPT.CHM
CHTAPT.HLP
CHTAPTEN.HLP
CHTPADEN.CHM
CHTSKDIC.DIC
HWXCHT.DLL
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1*
<DIR> DICTS
<DIR> HELP
imjpdadm.exe
imjpuex.exe
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\applets*
imskdic.dll
multibox.dll
softkey.dll
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\DICTS*
imjpch.dic
imjpgn.grm
imjpln.dic
imjpnm.dic
imjpsb.dic
imjpst.dic
imjptk.dic
imjpzp.dic
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imjp8_1\HELP*
imjpcl.chm
imjpcl.hlp
imjpcle.chm
imjpcle.hlp
imjpdt.chm
imjpdte.chm
imjppd.chm
imjpsm.chm
imjpsm.hlp
imjpsme.chm
imjpsme.hlp
imjptu.chm
jpnpaden.chm
voiceeng.chm
voicejp.chm
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1*
<DIR> HELP
imekrmig.exe
imkrinst.exe
imkrinst.ini
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\applets*
hwxkor.dll
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\dicts*
hanja.lex
hanjadic.dll
imekr.lex
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\HELP*
imkr61.chm
imkr61.hlp
imkren61.chm
imkren61.hlp
impdko61.chm
korpaden.chm
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\shared*
imepaden.hlp
imepadsm.dll
imepadsv.exe
*C:\WINDOWS\ime\shared\res*
padrs411.dll
padrs412.dll
*C:\WINDOWS\system32*
a15.tbl
a234.tbl
acode.tbl
arphr.tbl
arptr.tbl
array30.tab
arrayhw.tab
big5.nls
bopomofo.nls
c_10001.nls
c_10002.nls
c_10003.nls
c_10008.nls
c_1361.nls
c_20000.nls
c_20290.nls
c_20932.nls
c_20936.nls
c_20949.nls
c_21027.nls
c_is2022.dll
chsbrkr.dll
chtbrkr.dll
dayiphr.tbl
dayiptr.tbl
kbd101a.dll
kbd101b.dll
kbd101c.dll
kbd103.dll
kbd106.dll
kbdjpn.dll
kbdkor.dll
kbdnec95.dll
kbdnecAT.dll
kbdnecNT.dll
korwbrkr.dll
korwbrkr.lex
ksc.nls
lcphrase.tbl
lcptr.tbl
msdayi.tbl
msir3jp.dll
msir3jp.lex
noise.jpn
noise.kor
phon.tbl
phoncode.tbl
phonptr.tbl
PINTLPAD.HLP
PINTLPAE.HLP
prc.nls
prcp.nls
WINPY.MB
WINSP.MB
WINZM.MB
xjis.nls
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache*
big5.nls
bopomofo.nls
c_10001.nls
c_10002.nls
c_10003.nls
c_10008.nls
c_1361.nls
c_20000.nls
c_20290.nls
c_20932.nls
c_20936.nls
c_20949.nls
c_21027.nls
c_is2022.dll
chsbrkr.dll
chtbrkr.dll
hanja.lex
hanjadic.dll
hwxcht.dll
hwxkor.dll
imekr.lex
imekrmig.exe
imepadsm.dll
imepadsv.exe
imjpdadm.exe
imjpuex.exe
imkrinst.exe
imskdic.dll
kbd101a.dll
kbd101b.dll
kbd101c.dll
kbd103.dll
kbd106.dll
kbdjpn.dll
kbdkor.dll
kbdnec95.dll
kbdnecat.dll
kbdnecnt.dll
korwbrkr.dll
korwbrkr.lex
ksc.nls
msir3jp.dll
msir3jp.lex
multibox.dll
padrs411.dll
padrs412.dll
prc.nls
prcp.nls
softkey.dll
xjis.nls
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\CINTLGNT*
CINTLGB.IMD
CINTLGD.IMD
CINTLGIE.IMD
CINTLGL.IMD
CINTLGNT.CHM
CINTLGNT.CNT
CINTLGNT.HLP
CINTLGS.IMD
CINTLGSI.IMD
CINTLGU.IMD
CINTLGUC.IMD
CJHLPEN.CHM
CJHLPEN.CNT
CJHLPEN.HLP
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT*
PHHLP.CHM
PHHLP.CNT
PHHLP.HLP
PHHLPEN.CHM
PHHLPEN.CNT
PHHLPEN.HLP
TINTLGC.IMD
TINTLGD_.IMD
TINTLGL.IMD
TINTLGS.IMD


Complex Script Files:
*C:\WINDOWS\Fonts*
85f1255.fon
85f1256.fon
85f874.fon
85s1255.fon
85s1256.fon
85s874.fon
ahronbd.ttf
andlso.ttf
ANGSA.TTF
ANGSAB.TTF
ANGSAI.TTF
ANGSAU.TTF
ANGSAUB.TTF
ANGSAUI.TTF
ANGSAUZ.TTF
ANGSAZ.TTF
artrbdo.ttf
artro.ttf
BROWA.TTF
BROWAB.TTF
BROWAI.TTF
BROWAU.TTF
BROWAUB.TTF
BROWAUI.TTF
BROWAUZ.TTF
BROWAZ.TTF
CORDIA.TTF
CORDIAB.TTF
CORDIAI.TTF
CORDIAU.TTF
CORDIAUB.TTF
CORDIAUI.TTF
CORDIAUZ.TTF
CORDIAZ.TTF
coue1255.fon
coue1256.fon
couf1255.fon
couf1256.fon
david.ttf
davidbd.ttf
davidtr.ttf
frank.ttf
lvnm.ttf
lvnmbd.ttf
mriam.ttf
mriamc.ttf
mriamfx.ttf
mriamtr.ttf
msdlg874.fon
nrkis.ttf
rod.ttf
rodtr.ttf
sere1255.fon
sere1256.fon
serf1255.fon
serf1256.fon
simpbdo.ttf
simpfxo.ttf
simpo.ttf
smae1255.fon
smae1256.fon
smaf1255.fon
smaf1256.fon
ssee1255.fon
ssee1256.fon
ssee874.fon
ssef1255.fon
ssef1256.fon
ssef874.fon
tradbdo.ttf
trado.ttf
UPCDB.TTF
UPCDBI.TTF
UPCDI.TTF
UPCDL.TTF
UPCEB.TTF
UPCEBI.TTF
UPCEI.TTF
UPCEL.TTF
UPCFB.TTF
UPCFBI.TTF
UPCFI.TTF
UPCFL.TTF
UPCIB.TTF
UPCIBI.TTF
UPCII.TTF
UPCIL.TTF
UPCJB.TTF
UPCJBI.TTF
UPCJI.TTF
UPCJL.TTF
UPCKB.TTF
UPCKBI.TTF
UPCKI.TTF
UPCKL.TTF
UPCLB.TTF
UPCLBI.TTF
UPCLI.TTF
UPCLL.TTF
vgaf1255.fon
vgaf1256.fon
vgaf874.fon
vgas1255.fon
vgas1256.fon
vgas874.fon
*C:\WINDOWS\Help*
agt0401.hlp
agt040d.hlp
*C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\DataColl*
CollectedData_45.xml
CollectedData_47.xml
CollectedData_49.xml
CollectedData_51.xml
CollectedData_53.xml
CollectedData_55.xml
CollectedData_56.xml
CollectedData_57.xml
CollectedData_59.xml
CollectedData_61.xml
CollectedData_63.xml
CollectedData_65.xml
CollectedData_66.xml
CollectedData_67.xml
CollectedData_69.xml
CollectedData_71.xml
CollectedData_73.xml
*C:\WINDOWS\system32*
c_10004.nls
c_10005.nls
c_10021.nls
C_28596.NLS
c_708.nls
c_720.nls
c_862.nls
c_864.nls
c_iscii.dll
ftlx041e.dll
kbda1.dll
kbda2.dll
kbda3.dll
kbdarme.dll
kbdarmw.dll
kbddiv1.dll
kbddiv2.dll
kbdfa.dll
kbdgeo.dll
kbdheb.dll
kbdindev.dll
kbdinguj.dll
kbdinhin.dll
kbdinkan.dll
kbdinmar.dll
kbdinpun.dll
kbdintam.dll
kbdintel.dll
kbdsyr1.dll
kbdsyr2.dll
kbdth0.dll
kbdth1.dll
kbdth2.dll
kbdth3.dll
kbdurdu.dll
kbdusa.dll
kbdvntc.dll
Thawbrkr.dll
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache*
c_10004.nls
c_10005.nls
c_10021.nls
c_28596.nls
c_708.nls
c_720.nls
c_862.nls
c_864.nls
c_iscii.dll
ftlx041e.dll
kbda1.dll
kbda2.dll
kbda3.dll
kbdarme.dll
kbdarmw.dll
kbddiv1.dll
kbddiv2.dll
kbdfa.dll
kbdgeo.dll
kbdheb.dll
kbdindev.dll
kbdinguj.dll
kbdinhin.dll
kbdinkan.dll
kbdinmar.dll
kbdinpun.dll
kbdintam.dll
kbdintel.dll
kbdsyr1.dll
kbdsyr2.dll
kbdth0.dll
kbdth1.dll
kbdth2.dll
kbdth3.dll
kbdurdu.dll
kbdusa.dll
kbdvntc.dll
thawbrkr.dll


----------



## XXXXX (Nov 10, 2009)

Coolfreak said:


> There are places to download the file. A simple google search brought back some results. Although, I wouldn't advise downloading it. It's more than likely full of malware which could potentially make your PC problems worse. The option is yours.


What did you search for to get good results? Clearly, you're better at Google searching than me so can you link to a clean download? I think I had some results but I too felt it could be malware but I've got multiple scanners. Again, before I found a good clean download but I can't find it now. Looking for every single file individually is a little tedious and more work than it has to be and maybe even more likely to get malware since downloading so many parts individually increases the chances of coming across a malware infested one.


TheOutcaste said:


> Oddly enough a similar question came up on another forum a couple of days ago, so I happen to have a list of files that get installed when checking the following boxes in Regional and Language Options:
> Checking *Install files for complex script and right-to-left languages (including Thai)* adds 200 files in 5 different folders. 37 of those are copies installed into the dllcache folder
> Checking *Install files for East Asian Languages* adds 232 files in 20 different folders. 59 of those are copies installed in the dllcache folder.
> 
> ...


I see. The last person who asked for a folder with the necessary files didn't get a link to them either eh? I have no system that has the files already installed and all that.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I spoke to soon - I didn't actually go through the whole download process and see if it looks legitimate. All the ones I tried to download, I either got a advertisement trying to sell me something or sign up and pay for the file, or it was obvious that it was a fake file and was full of malware.

Honestly, at this point, without an actual XP CD, or another PC with the appropriate files, there isn't much we can do.

-Coolfreak


----------

